# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Obtenir le nombre d'octet et de paquet

## Guyome41

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si *read* quivaut  un paquet d'octet (Packets received) ou au nombre d'octet recu (Bytes received) ?



```

```

J'aimerais pouvoir afficher le nombre de paquet et d'octet reu sur mon application.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## GuruuMeditation

Read the renvoie le nombre d'octets lus

----------

